# accueil  4 ou 6 jours



## enniroc (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J'aurai besoin de vous .
Voila un parent doit me rencontrer afin que je garde son enfant 4 ou 6 jours pendant le mois d'Octobre .
Ce sera uniquement pour cette période car ce serait pour depanner .
Comment dois je faire si j'accepte au niveau du contrat est ce un CDD .
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Ce serait un CDD si c'est pour un remplacement d'une collègue.

Dans ce cas ce PE ne peut pas te proposer un taux horaire inferieure à la personne remplacée et le nom de la collègue doit figurer dans ton contrat.
Mais tu as le droit de demander plus.
Les dates d'acceuil et horaires doivent être fixés fermement sur le contrat et donc payés même s'il change d'avis ensuite car tu t'engage à prendre l'enfant, il s'engage à payer (tu n'es pas halte garderie!).
A la fin du contrat le PE paie le salaire + 10% de CP + 10% de précarité. Il doit aussi faire un Certificat de travail + une Attestation Employeur pour les droits au chômage. Et oui beaucoup de paperasse pour pas grand chose...


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

Et bien CDD si remplacement sinon contrat occasionnel mais le PE va devoir savoir si c'est 4 ou 6 jours car une mensualisation devra être calculée sur la demande EXACTE de jours heures et semaine ... et perso je ne calcule pas au réel trop facile un jour je mets l'enfant le lendemain non et on se retrouve avec un tout petit salaire alors si vous êtes OK pour ce contrat juste pour Octobre et bien vous partez sur 6 jours et puis voilà !!! si vous partez sur 4 jours et que le PE veut 5 ou 6 jours une semaine ou plusieurs sur octobre vous pourrez toujours lui dire NON puisque le PE n'aura pas voulu payer sur 6 jours à lui expliquer le pourquoi du comment ! suis-je claire ??? un mois c'est un dépannage donc faut pas exagérer qd même !!!


----------



## enniroc (26 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup mais je ne sais même pas si c' est pour remplacer une coll7gue.
je verrai pendant l'entretien si je n' ai pas le feeling je ne m 'engage pas .Une fois je me suis retrouvée au prud hommes pour un dépannage de 15 jours  pour être payé.
Merci beaucoup et bon courage


----------



## Griselda (26 Septembre 2022)

Franchement 4 ou 6 jours seulement? Si ce n'est pas pour remplacer une collègue perso je ne vois pas de bonne raison de le faire car déjà je n'intègre alors pas un petit sans 2 semaines d'adaptation avant un accueil. Là c'est un enfant qui n'aura pas le temps de te connaitre qu'il faudra déjà repartir, ça sent le plan galère. Je peux comprendre pour un remplacement sinon...


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

laisser passer l'entretien et ensuite vous aviserez 
Posez bien toutes les questions nécessaires à l'établissement du futur contrat si vous souhaitiez accepter.

Si c'est bien pour effectuer un remplacement ce sera un CDD et il faudra que le parent vous informe du taux horaire brut de l'AM remplacé ainsi que ces coordonnées

Si ce n'est pas le cas ce sera un contrat occasionel


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Tu as raison complètement @Griselda
Perso je n'accepterais ce contrat que pour dépanner une collègue que je connais et ou j'aurai déjà rencontré l'enfant 
Sinon ce serait non


----------

